# Drew Estate Pimp Sticks Cigar Review - Interesting Pimp Stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

At first light there is spice and slight hints of mocha. As you get about a third in you can taste some berries or fruitiness throughout. As I ...

Read the full review here: Drew Estate Pimp Sticks Cigar Review - Interesting Pimp Stick


----------

